# internetverbrauch Prozesse anzeigen



## Titan2k4 (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute,
Seitdem ich Internet habe (ca 10 Jahre) plagt mich eine Frage:
Woher zu Hölle weiß ich, exakt welcher Prozess exakt wie viel Internetverbindung braucht? Ich Installiere X-Fire zum zocken und stelle fest, dass nach der Installation egal ob das Programm läuft oder beendet ist, ständtig enorme Pingschwankungen zu erkennen sind. Ich brauch dringend ein Programm, dass mir sagt:

blabla273.exe braucht 3 kB/s Upload und 12 kB/s download.

Bitte sagt mir, dass es sowas gibt. Ich bin am verzweifeln. 

Liebe Grüße,
Titan2k4


----------



## seiLaut (13. Februar 2009)

Die magentafarbene Firma hat sowas kostenlos im Angebot.
DSL-Manager 6.9

Ist sicher nicht das beste Programm dafür.. aber auf Anhieb komme ich auf kein anderes.


----------



## Titan2k4 (13. Februar 2009)

Dankesehr. Ich veruschs mal.
Ich wäre für weitere Vorschläge sehr dankbar.


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Februar 2009)

Zumindest unter Vista geht das von Windows aus im Ressourcenmonitor.


----------



## Titan2k4 (13. Februar 2009)

funktioniert das auch korrekt? ich hab das von oben ausprobiert.. das t-com ding und das funktioniert so ziemlich gar nicht. er zeigt mir an, dass ich plötzlich in COd4 das doppelte der internetverbindung braucht... obwohl er überhaupt nix von cod4.exe sagt.. ich hab keine ahnung, was passiert, wenn plötzlich die uploadrate um das doppelte steigt.. durch irgendein unbekanntes programm, dass er mir nicht auflistet. er zeigt mir nur mumble, (ts der zukunft), und msn und icq. und beides ist daran nicht schuld! 

funktioniert dieser ressourcenmonitor? ich hab vista 64 ultimate


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich funktioniert der ganz gut, soweit ich das beurteilen kann...


----------



## rebel4life (13. Februar 2009)

X-Fire ist sowieso ein Krampf, dadurch werden die Pings nur schlechter, aber wenn man es braucht...

CFos kann sowas auch anzeigen, ist aber nicht dafür gedacht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. Februar 2009)

Von cFos gibt es sowas glaub 4 free.
Zumindest ist sowas auch in cFosSpeed etc mit eingebaut und die Statistik ist super.


----------

